# Cleaning up old Starrett Tools



## zippymorocco (Nov 15, 2014)

I was just given all of these wonderful tools. Most of them are Starrett. Does anyone have insight on how to clean and refurbish these? I am afraid to experiment on them without having a good plan. Don't want to damage them.

I was incredibly excited to receive these.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends on if you want to take things apart or not.

The mic, I would just clean off with a rag and some WD-40 or kerosene. The others you could go as far as disassembling and using some metal polish on.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

These things work and they're useful for 
rust spots on machines.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-SR0101-Knife-ERASER-cleans-rust-tarnish-and-blemishes-made-in-GERMANY/302144021425?epid=2254399019&hash=item46592fe3b1:g:ahUAAOSwB-1Y4Bzh:sc:USPSFirstClass!90601!US!-1


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For the rulers I would stick down a sheet of 600 or 800 grit sandpaper and gently push them back and forth. That will remove the oxidation but leave the ink in the numbers. You can then polish with finer grits as you like.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Evaporust https://www.amazon.com/Evapo-Rust-ER004-Super-Safe-Remover/dp/B00GRSOJSS then Starrett M1 preservative.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Doth I dare to detect SPAMMERS?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

There are places that will recondition the mic but that takes special skills so I wouldn't do anything beyond wiping and cleaning as Pat said. The others you can do as mentioned above. I wouldn't put the rules in evaporust as it can remove the paint sometimes.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> Doth I dare to detect SPAMMERS?
> 
> - Bill White


Cricket must have left a gate open, I've seen them in many threads this morning.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Evoporust won't damage paint. If the paint is no longer attached e.g. rust underneath it, flaking off well that's not the evaporust. I used a gallon when restoring a 1950's radial arm saw that had significant rust, the stuff is amazing especially if you have rough surface cast iron casting it gets all down into the nooks and cranny's. Where there was rust it won't remove the darker stain caused by the rust so its not going to come out all shiny new looking. Read up on this stuff its awesome trust me on this. I soaked parts overnight, rinsed in my garage sink with a plastic bristle brush and done, so easy. You can pour this stuff down the drain its biodegradable its not an acid or harsh chemical.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll give another vote for Evaporust. I have used it on many mid-1800's metal tools and plane irons at our town's historical society. The results are always great.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree evaporust is great, but it will soften and or remove some types of paint. I've had it remove the background color in the logo on plane lever caps for example. The paint in the markings on a starrett rule should be ok, but it's worth being careful.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

White Vinegar?


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Years ago,(20+), I had a Starret OD caliper. I sent it back to Massachusetts and they refurbished it for me. It came back looking brand new.I forget what I paid. It's worth investigating…


----------

